

All Systems Are Go: An Interview with Rob Pike - enneff
http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=1623555

======
enneff
Pertinent quotes:

"The trick is to control the urge to put in every feature that comes to mind.
It's also important to worry more about semantics than syntax."

"Consensus drove the design. Nothing went into the language until all three of
us agreed that it was right. This meant that some features didn't get resolved
until after a year or more of discussion."

~~~
hvs
The first one is very important.

The second can be a death sentence for a language, but when the consensus is
between Rob Pike, Ken Thompson, and Robert Griesemer, it's a good thing.

------
rue
I want to like Go but recent discussions such as the one about
exception/error/panic conditions and handling (and those versus flow control)
make me concerned that they have learned the wrong lessons from predecessors.
Perhaps still worth learning.

